# looking for pigeon pen pals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

my name is peggy, im living in the city of chicago!!! theres hundreds of pigeons here, im trying to get pigeon pen pals on reply to my post or e mail, either one, im a pigeon lover, i feed them every day, wanting pen pals bad who is like me!!! ifeed the segulls as well at the beach! just say im a bird lover, i have not gotton no replys since i became a member  , id like to know how to be a birds friend, to know me,i cant get them to land on my shoulder, is that hard to do? i give them wheat bread, white bread, cherrios, crackers, what can i do more for them? i know there wild, but i love them dearly, is other nuts like me out there? thats all ill say for now, peggy in chicago illl, bird lover!!!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Peggy,
you'll be surprised of how many people feed and love pigeons and all birds.
Even though your pigies don't land on your shoulder yet, I am sure they are very greatful for the food they get from you.
A big flock is harder to get to know you. But in time they will. Especially the babies who will frow up knowing that you feed them, they will warm up to you soon.

One day, while I was taking the dish with seeds out to my balcony to feed "my" flock, one little guy came flying from across the street directly onto my arm and started eating while perched on my arm. That was so cute. that was my little Ely, now he is with Cindy in AZ.

If you could feed them pigeon seeds, that would be better for them and more nutritional. You can find pigeon mix at some pet stores and usually feed stores have them.
I also carry a plastic container and a big bottle of water with me. Here in Fl, they do need water sometimes.

I am glad there is another pigeon lover out there. Thank you

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Peggy and all,

Check this out: http://www.rims.net/daniel.htm .. This is fellow Pigeon-Talk member, Daniel, with some of his feral friends.

Terry


----------

